# question naïve est ce que iPad et iPhone partagent le même iCloud ?



## Wolodyjowski1010 (16 Mai 2018)

bonjour , je voudrais savoir si iPad et iPhone avec même Id partagent le même iCloud ou iPad à un iCloud / iPad et iPhone a un iCloud/ iPhone ?
merci


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Oui!!!


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (16 Mai 2018)

okey donc c’est le même iCloud pour les 2 , 
par contre que passa si je sauvegarde iCloud mon iPad et ensuite je sauvegarde iCloud mon iPhone ?
est ce que il y a 2 partitions pour les 2 car mes photos sur ipad et iphone sont différentes idem application ?


----------



## guytoon48 (17 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Les sauvegardes de l'un et de l'autre se feront indépendamment; les photos seront, elles, dans un creuset commun.


----------

